# Konz Surf Report



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Decided to head out Monday morning with a friend of mine in hopes of getting him his first pompano. I'm glad to report that he caught many firsts! Brandon got his first ever bull red, pompano, black drum, and whiting!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

To cool.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great action!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Of course I had to get mine too!


----------



## dangerfb (Jan 20, 2016)

Had a blast Kons put me on some good fish.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

That's a nice mess of fish. Caught on peeled shrimp?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Shrimp and cut bait.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice putting him on the fish Ray. You know Jason is going to grab that last photo....


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

how are the midsized drum i have seen 40 lb fish cut open and seen the worms so i always let them go over around 20 in those look to be 25 to 30 in are they still good im not pickey i like kings i like mullet even fresh blues but i could care less about a trout unless i want fish tonight and catch 1 the same with whiteing but how big have u had the drum good because the small ones taste like reds


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Konz Who???

Like Raymond???


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

The larger of the 3 drums did have some worms. Not too bad. The two smaller ones didn't have any.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

dangerfb said:


> Had a blast Kons put me on some good fish.


That's what its all about! Hooked for life on another beer drinken settin around hobby! Way to go Ray! Cheers and Happy Eatin.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

nice day of fishing!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

dangerfb said:


> Had a blast Kons put me on some good fish.


Mr. Konzelman knows how to do it for sure.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta go Ray...glad to see ya back posting and thanks fer putting a foot pic in there fer me!!!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice fish! Congrats!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A great day at the beach !


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Great pics, congrats on the catches, that's a hell of a buffet line!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Great catch keep it going.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I appreciate the positive comments. I'm going to try and get back into the habit of posting! Tight lines!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Is that the honey hole? Lol!!!! If son I hit it the other day only produced one red .Great job!!!!!!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I was about 100 yards east of the torrez hole.


----------

